# Hi, I have found so many cute nail art designs!!



## whoami (Oct 5, 2011)

They are beautiful, is they?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2011)

Those are cute! Are the designs in the first picture decals?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 5, 2011)

Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 5, 2011)

I LOVE the second one. How did you do it/where is it from??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 5, 2011)

omg!!!  I love them!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## whoami (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## whoami (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes!!!!








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are cute! Are the designs in the first picture decals?


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 10, 2011)

Those were cute designs. Can someone share us some nail tattoos too? Are you guys aware of this? I'm sure you are.


----------



## whoami (Oct 13, 2011)

I have found another ond for today, maybe you guys will like


----------



## whoami (Oct 14, 2011)

another design with a plate is here!!


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 16, 2011)

That stamping art is just beautiful.  I still can't seem to get it right, no matter how hard I try!  I have improved..but not so much..

The flowers in the first pic are dried flowers, I see them a lot here.  So pretty!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy crap!!  This is GORGEOUS!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *whoami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another design with a plate is here!!


----------



## whoami (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks so much to let me know that you guys like these designs!


----------



## whoami (Oct 17, 2011)

And I would like to share another two designs this time!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my fave of the 2.
 



>


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 17, 2011)

these are all beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 20, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## sharonwills (Oct 20, 2011)

People i also found these.

Lovely!


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

[spam link deleted]

Wow. I guess even the women with the longest nail would love to had one like this designs in her nails


----------



## Ellena Paccone (Nov 16, 2011)

Your nails are awesome
 



> Originally Posted by *whoami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 16, 2011)

Your nails look so good! Love them!


----------



## Swan Willdom (Nov 17, 2011)

cute, how about this one?


----------



## sallyt3315 (Nov 17, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Nov 18, 2011)

There are some really pretty designs posted in here!


----------



## tonimitchelx (Nov 19, 2011)

there gorgeous!x


----------



## pinkblooms (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 22, 2011)

^ omg is that foil???


----------



## SandraWood12 (Nov 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *whoami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I would like to share another two designs this time!


These are so pretty and Simple.


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## pinkblooms (Dec 1, 2011)

yes that foil


----------



## kellabella (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad I found this thread bc I've been trying to think of what kind of christmas designs/art I want to do on my nails tonight. I love all your nail art, they look so good!

Thank you, Beauty Besties for posting yours, I love them and now I think I have some inspiration. I will post pics when Im done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## nailcreatingmag (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, I am just sharing a few of my nail designs!

*link removed by mod* 

I hope to see you soon!


----------



## jonspaker (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG!

All you've really Gorgeous nailing style. I am Jealous, as i can never design my nail, as much good, as you all.


----------



## pinkblooms (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## mycatsaysmeow (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my God, I love all of these!


----------



## appy33 (Dec 20, 2011)

love it i do my nails likie that cause its simple and cute


----------



## pinkblooms (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## JennyDoll (May 31, 2012)

ReAlllllllllYYYY CuTEEEeeeeeeee


----------



## JennyDoll (May 31, 2012)

OmG!!!!!!!!!!! SeEwt


----------

